# Denon AVR Settings Lost



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Gents,

Yesterday morning our power went out. It has gone out before for longer with no adverse effects, but this time...

My Denon AVR 888 settings were all wiped out. Input configuration, levels, distances, everything. Gone. Including all the Audyssey MultEQ data.

:hissyfit: Argh! :hissyfit:

Has this happened to anyone else? What could have caused it to happen this time when power outages left the system unscathed in the past?

If it happens again, should I get a UPS?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... If it happens again, should I get a UPS?...


Why wait??? ... just get it now :bigsmile:



Ayreonaut said:


> It has gone out before for longer with no adverse effects, but this time...
> 
> My Denon AVR 888 settings were all wiped out. Input configuration, levels, distances, everything. Gone. Including all the Audyssey MultEQ data.


That's extrange, Right??? ... I though that AVR keeps the setting until you reset. But maybe I'm wrong :yes: ... Good thing that I have my UPS.

In the other hand ... this is an oportunity to play with your equipment and hopefully make it sound better than before :bigsmile:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Maybe there's a battery that can be replaced? I don't know Denon equipment, but you see this kind of thing with a PC when the CMOS battery dies. It's fine for years, then all of a sudden you start losing your CMOS settings when the power goes out.
You might check your manual.
How old is the AVR?


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

It's an '08 model bought early this year.

The manual indicates that the settings should be retained for a week without power or unplugged.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Ayreonaut said:


> The manual indicates that the settings should be retained for a week without power or unplugged.


Did you contacted them to ask why the setting was cleared after the power outrage??? :yes:


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

That sucks. I used to have that happen to my Rotel RSX 1055. You could unplug it and it would retain settings but if the power went out it would lose them. Never figured out why. Thankfully my 3808 allows you to navigate to the IP adress of the reciver and save all your settings to your PC so if it gets reset you just upload the settings and off you go. Sorry to hear of your issues.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

That is strange. I've had my Denon unplugged for as long as a month and never lost settings. I wonder if some sort of power surge when the power came on tripped the reset cycle???


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I called Denon and they had no answers. The tech was unaware that the manual claims that the system will retain the settings for a week. His supervisor said that if I had a networked receiver (which this one isn't) I could save my settings to a file and reload them if they were lost.

I guess I'll go through the MultEQ process and setup again.

What kind of power strip should I be using?


----------

